# Stainless Cleaning



## TRAPPER (Dec 16, 2006)

I Reload With A Powder That Leaves Black Stains Inside The 

Stainless Slide And Other Parts Of The Pistol. I Normally Have 

Good Results Cleaning My Firearms With Mineral Spirits, But In 

This Case It Doesn't Seem To Work Very Well. Thanks In 

Advance For Any Suggestions.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

TRAPPER said:


> I Reload With A Powder That Leaves Black Stains Inside The
> 
> Stainless Slide And Other Parts Of The Pistol. I Normally Have
> 
> ...


Hoppes #9 works fine on my ultra eclipse.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Have you tried Gun Scrubber?


----------



## TRAPPER (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks For The Info. I Will GiveThem A Try


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I also use hoppes no 9....I like it...

Smells good in a weird way too


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Hoppes#9 or Shooters Choice and a brass brush. Works for me but I don't try to make it look brand new just clean. Good luck.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Use Hoppe's #9, but use patience, as well. Don't splash it on and rub it off. Give the chemical time to work. Apply the solvent, then walk away and go do something else for a while. If all the gunk wipes off, good. If some wipes off, but not all, then you didn't wait long enough. Do it again. Let it soak as long as necessary. Try not to use "mechanical" action (emery paper, brushes, scrapers, etc.) to clean guns. You get microscopic (or larger) scratches in the metal that dull the appearance. At most, use a nylon-bristle toothbrush.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I use Hoppes #9 too. Totally agree that it need to sit a while and let the chemical(s) do what they need to do. I usually wont use Gun Scrubber unless it's a really dirty gun. It seems the last couple used 1911's I bought used were owned by that Peanuts character Pig Pen:anim_lol: That Gun Scrubber works pretty well when ya really hose it down so I can get in there with something else for some intensive cleaning. I will also let parts sit in alcohol between applications so I don't get some mix that will cause me to grow horns or a 3rd eye :anim_lol:


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Professional tip of 25+ years-----mix some simple green & h20 @ a 50/50 mix in a spray bottle & spray the area. Scrub with an old tooth brush. Rinse with hot water & blow dry with compressed air or dry with a hair dryer.

Cheap, non-flammable, no bad fumes or smell, environmentally friendly, non-toxic, & kid friendly. What more could you desire in a cleaner !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

